# Planning '69 VW Karmann Ghia Coupe Conversion



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Re-gen braking helps in town type stop/start driving - you get no benefit at all on a long highway type drive
The basic thought is - "how often do I use the brake" - you only get a benefit when you capture the energy you would waste braking
On a long run on the open highway? - I almost never use the brakes

You can go 
DC - cheap cheerful - powerful - but a bit primitive
Either a re-purposed forklift motor or a new EV motor (actually just the same with a coat of paint) 

AC New parts - expensive and a bit wimpy

AC - re-purposed EV parts
This can get you a modern set-up with decent power and a reasonable cost
Basically you get hold of a complete Nissan Leaf and rob its bits

Your budget is enough to do a good job!


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

You can do this, with used Leaf or Volt cells and any of the drive options Duncan suggested. DC is a little more maintenance, but more torque for the same money unless you want to build your own kit motor controller and repurpose a forklift motor- that's cheaper but more work and risk. AC means less torque for the same money, with a 10-15% range gain for most drivers as well as vastly less brake wear all from regen braking. 

Check out the Garage- lots of builds to compare and contrast, and no one right way yo do this. But you're on the right track- converting a cool old car (in good condition, not a rust-bucket like I started with!) with no engine computer or power anything to worry about. For a little more than the cost of a used Nissan Leaf, you'll have a real head-turner which is unique and a blast to drive, and performs at least as well. When you get started, make a build thread and post lots of pics- people here are very helpful and really smart- a godsend to me when I was doing my build!


----------

